# I am looking for... pls check this out...



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys 

Wondering if you can help me..
I am looking for daschunds that need rehoming or pups for sale in or around Devon/Wales/Bristol...
Would also be interested in other small breeds...anything smaller than a staffi really....
Could you please PM me if you know of any or have one....

Thanks for your help...

Katie.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Wondering if you can help me..
> I am looking for daschunds that need rehoming or pups for sale in or around Devon/Wales/Bristol...
> ...


*How about 1 of those little westies? they look lovely..*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah i am going to have a look...ideally wanted a daxie.

BTW just looked at your website, the pics of wales are stunning, where abouts are the waterfalls pictures taken...id love to go there.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Yeah i am going to have a look...ideally wanted a daxie.
> 
> BTW just looked at your website, the pics of wales are stunning, where abouts are the waterfalls pictures taken...id love to go there.


*those were taken just outside a place called Dolgellau, but there are loads of places around that area with views like that...i'm going back in july for 2 weeks.
ps glad you liked the pics..xxxxxxx*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *those were taken just outside a place called Dolgellau, but there are loads of places around that area with views like that...i'm going back in july for 2 weeks.
> ps glad you liked the pics..xxxxxxx*


So jelous...
Do you know of any Daschund rescue centres in the uk by any chance i searched all night with no luck...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> So jelous...
> Do you know of any Daschund rescue centres in the uk by any chance i searched all night with no luck...


*no sorry hun i dont, but if i find any i will let you know..*


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's the link for a UK breed club.
They have a rescue page , you need to ring them their are no details on line.
The Dachshund Club of UK


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Saw this on Epups - minature daxie's for sale in devon

Dogs 2 & Bitches 0
Available : 23 January 2009
Age of ad : 0 Days
Beautiful K.C reg miniature smooth haired dog puppies. One stunning chocolate dapple boy and one super silver dapple boy. Mum is a petite silver dapple and dad a very handsome chocolate and tan. Both parents have outstanding temperaments and are available to be seen. Both parents have been DNA TESTED FOR PRA AND PUPS WILL NOT BE AFFECTED. These gorgeous liitle boys are being lovingly reared in the home to ensure they leave as happy, healthy, well socialised little people. They will leave after having their first vaccination and full veterinary health check. They also leave with six weeks free insurance and puppy pack. Please no full time workers!!! If you would like more details or photo's please ring. DO NOT EMAIL. Full lifetime help and advice gladly given. silver dapple boy 650, chocolate dabble boy 750.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Link to rescue in Wales

Dachshund Club of Wales - Contents


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys...the more the merrier...
I am struggling to do this on my own


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump..........


----------

